# Newhaven stop needed



## gypo (Jun 21, 2018)

We are travelling down the night before the ferry so need to stop over for the night near the ferry port.
Can someone recommend one please?
Thanks
D


----------



## carol (Jun 21, 2018)

Have you got the ********** app? Quite a few on there. Have you checked WC POIs?


----------



## carol (Jun 21, 2018)

carol said:


> Have you got the ********** app? Quite a few on there. Have you checked WC POIs?



That's p a r k 4 n I g h t


----------



## antiquesam (Jun 21, 2018)

You are a full member. Click on POI Map on the taskbar and look around Newhaven. There are quite a few.


----------



## alcam (Jun 21, 2018)

gypo said:


> We are travelling down the night before the ferry so need to stop over for the night near the ferry port.
> Can someone recommend one please?
> Thanks
> D



You can park in the carpark in front of the port offices . Confirmed by the staff . If full , all round about is basically a carpark . Was there in May


----------



## gypo (Jun 21, 2018)

Thanks all, yes got the poi map, I’ll have a look later.
D


----------



## silverweed (Jun 21, 2018)

We were there the other week and stopped at the poi on Denton island. Quiet, no problem, and very close to the ferry


----------



## gypo (Jun 21, 2018)

Great thanks, which one is it on the point Map? 
Thanks
D


----------



## moonshadow (Jun 21, 2018)

alcam said:


> You can park in the carpark in front of the port offices . Confirmed by the staff . If full , all round about is basically a carpark . Was there in May



we parked in the car park a couple of years ago and got our running lights knicked. I would stay outside of the port if possible


----------



## gypo (Jun 21, 2018)

Thanks for the info, good to know.


----------



## gypo (Jun 27, 2018)

Anyone know which car park to use on Denton island please?
Thanks
D


----------

